# Wife wants an Accordian.



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I have no clue what to look for other then a box with keys. 

Anyone have any suggestions on a decent box, that is not ridiculous in price? 

I want something that is good quality but does not need to be the Cadillac model. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I guess I Am not the only one that doesn't know much about them.....


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I was forced to take 8 years of accordion lessons. The idea that someone would actually want one is beyond me.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hohner (I believe is how its spelled) is a good accordion, I don't know much about them except that they are expensive! I'd say start out with one in E or A chord. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

bassguitarman said:


> I was forced to take 8 years of accordion lessons. The idea that someone would actually want one is beyond me.


She is Cajun from Iowa La. She loves Zydeco and wants to learn how to play.



DrummerBoy471 said:


> Hohner (I believe is how its spelled) is a good accordion, I don't know much about them except that they are expensive! I'd say start out with one in E or A chord.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


That's more information then I knew already. LOL. Thanks I check that out.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Knock yoreself out.....LOL

http://houston.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=23&subAreaID=&query=accordion&catAbb=sss


----------



## fishing_fiddler (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got a a real good one that needs a home what kind of price range are you willing to spend, this box is italian made, custom for a lady, with comfortable staps, great shape, with hard shell case. lets talk.


----------

